# My fight with the German Paint



## killash (May 3, 2010)

Hi

This is my first crack on a car with a DA

Here is a list of what I used:

AG Shampoo for the rinse/wash down
Megs Quick Clay kit
AG Intensive Tar remover
Bilberry Wheel cleaner (5:1 water/bilb ratio)
Another rinse
B&Q Masking Tape (short notice but worked fine)
DAS Pro DA 
Menzerna Intensive Polish (P085RD 3.02
Menzerna Super Finish (PO85RD) 
Menzerna Pads Compund/Polish/Finish
Another rinse 
Pat dry with a TW Microfiber Drying Towel
Poorboys Blackhole (very impressed with that)
AG Tyre dressing
Finished off with good old Meg#16

Hope you like it

No dirty before pics sorry...

After the first wash (Ok from a distance?)









Closer inspection of the paint (bought the car 3 months ago 09 reg however I believe it was previously owned by a hire company...)


















Obligatory Clay in hand shot 









Here's a before and after 2 hits of P085RD 3.02 on a compound pad









after...









Unfortunately not long after that this happened









so that was a brand new pad which died 1/3 of the way through the car so at that point I resorted to the polish pad (lesson always buy 2 of everything)

Another before and after, reflections this time









after... (no I didn't DA my head before anyone asks...  )









Almost done so adding this little bad boy with the aid of the DA and a finishing pad









Last but not least I added a coat of Megs#16 to lock in all the 12 hours of hard work... :buffer:

And a couple of final shots all done


















All in all it went pretty well and I'm quite chuffed with it. At a guess I'd say Ive removed 90% of the swirls and about 50% of the RDS (could have been more maybe if my compound pad hadn't disintegrated I guess...)

Thanks for looking, all comments are welcome


----------



## ant_s (Jan 29, 2009)

looks very glossy, shame about the pad disintergrating though


----------



## lew007 (Jun 20, 2010)

looks awesome bud


----------



## littlejack (Jun 11, 2008)

WOW you got a great finish on there mate Poorboys blackhole is'nt bad stuff


----------



## JJ_ (Oct 26, 2005)

Amazing, I find its just a build of heat that causes the pad to go. 

Which type did you use. 

P.S. The golf looks superb


----------



## Estuardo_VW (Aug 20, 2007)

the final shots looks very glossy!! keep the good work mate, nice car


----------



## killash (May 3, 2010)

u


JJ_ said:


> Amazing, I find its just a build of heat that causes the pad to go.
> 
> Which type did you use.
> 
> P.S. The golf looks superb


They were menz pads, any recommendations on durable alternatives would be cool


----------



## JJ_ (Oct 26, 2005)

killash said:


> u
> 
> They were menz pads, any recommendations on durable alternatives would be cool


Hmm my older meguiars ones seem pretty hardy but I do get the odd piling in the middle.

Lake country is by far the best pad I have used, just so happened they were drying today so I couldn't use em


----------



## killash (May 3, 2010)

littlejack said:


> WOW you got a great finish on there mate Poorboys blackhole is'nt bad stuff


No it's not is it! I was kinda cynical over all the hype but it really adds to the overall look imo


----------



## killash (May 3, 2010)

Estuardo_VW said:


> the final shots looks very glossy!! keep the good work mate, nice car


Thanks I'm loving it so far :thumb:


----------



## FrazzleTC (Jul 4, 2009)

That's very good work. Car looks superb now.


----------



## GolfFanBoy (May 23, 2010)

Looks fantastic, a lot of work on correction but what a turnaround :thumb: I bet that VAG paint was hard work with the DA :buffer:

Love the car and colour


----------



## Mike_Rose (Jul 21, 2008)

Good job fella.


----------



## ross-1888 (Feb 22, 2009)

Glad to see this german didnt beat you lol lol 

ko 

good finnish


----------



## killash (May 3, 2010)

GolfFanBoy said:


> Looks fantastic, a lot of work on correction but what a turnaround :thumb: I bet that VAG paint was hard work with the DA :buffer:
> 
> Love the car and colour


Ha yeah just seen yours, beautiful car too mate 
:thumb:


----------



## WEDEL.1 (Aug 11, 2009)

Amazing result, even for a new car, beautiful gloss make it look fantastic :argie:.

Great work :buffer:


----------



## keano (Aug 11, 2008)

looks amazing!!!

?did you DA your hea..... oh


----------



## cotter (Aug 31, 2008)

Nice glossy finish :thumb:


----------



## pedy (Jun 22, 2010)

good job mate, crackin lookin car!


----------



## paulmc08 (Feb 3, 2009)

those are some excelent result's for a first time


----------



## yetizone (Jun 25, 2008)

Nice finish - some lovely deep wet looking reflections. :buffer:


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 12, 2010)

AF09 Reg I,m guessing not to worry tho bud ex europecar cars are a good bet never hired out with faults ect, only prob is they car wash them after every hire, hence the bad swirls ect, Great turn around though looks real deap! Bet your valve caps were missing too....they do the tyre preasures after every hire & check the oil! good cars I say.... How often do I check the oil & water on mine....When the Light comes on ;0)


----------



## killash (May 3, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> AF09 Reg I,m guessing not to worry tho bud ex europecar cars are a good bet never hired out with faults ect, only prob is they car wash them after every hire, hence the bad swirls ect, Great turn around though looks real deap! Bet your valve caps were missing too....they do the tyre preasures after every hire & check the oil! good cars I say.... How often do I check the oil & water on mine....When the Light comes on ;0)


Yeah you're right apart from the swirls from as you say it's twice weekly car wash it's sound! Looks better now than when I got it


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 12, 2010)

killash said:


> Yeah you're right apart from the swirls from as you say it's twice weekly car wash it's sound! Looks better now than when I got it


Can be a daily wash bud with the wrong products/ Machines, main thing is mechanicly they are more looked after than the general publics cars & now because of you the paint is spot on! Good Job fella ;0)


----------



## Dave182 (Feb 15, 2008)

Cracking first effort! Hope mine turns out that well!


----------



## killash (May 3, 2010)

Dave182 said:


> Cracking first effort! Hope mine turns out that well!


All I can say is read the DA Guide on here by Dave KG and take it easy and you'll not go far wrong


----------



## Deeg (Mar 30, 2009)

Great job.

Same thing happened to me with my Menz polishing pad, think I'm going to be trying the hex-logic ones next. Already got the black finishing one going to try a polishing one next.


----------



## AustCy (Jun 9, 2010)

Very nice glossy finish - good work


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

looks great, i might try some of that on our TT, AF is a local plate to cambridgeshire and doesn't always mean europcar were the only owners  oh and i have a few off cars from there but there cheap enough on one way rentals not to care


----------



## tamandlee (Mar 14, 2010)

very smart sir - tis a credit to you now!!


----------



## Juicy Jen (May 4, 2010)

That looks excellent....great work for your first time :thumb:


----------



## MoggyTech (Feb 28, 2009)

Excellent :wave:


----------



## killash (May 3, 2010)

*...quick update*

Hi again, so it's been a good few weeks (6 or 7) since I posted this thread and since then I have washed this car weekly, weather allowing. I have not added any further LSP's since it's 'detail' so I just wanted to share a photo of how the Megs#16 is still performing which I took this morning on my crappy camera phone.

Still looking pretty good huh for a £12 a tin wax?










:thumb:


----------

